# Magna Carta



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2005)

Today is the 790th anniversary of the signing of the Magna Carta which took place at Runnymede, England on June 15, 1215. It was a pivotal event in the history of man as noted in this article, having important implications for the fight against tyranny in both church and state. It was signed by King John (of Robin Hood fame). It was perhaps the most important affirmation of "Christian liberties and all English liberties" prior to the Reformation.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 15, 2005)

Innocent III was pope at that time. Very pivitol time of history to study. One can begin to see the rise of "Romish" Catholicism about this time from the call of the 4th Lateran Council. Full blown RC is declared and on paper at the council of Trent 1545-1563.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 15, 2005)

_Sic Semper Tyrannus_


----------



## Scott (Jun 15, 2005)

Not everyone was excited by the Magna Carta. In 1667 Lord Chief Justice Keeling aroused the wrath of the Commons by responding to a member of a Somerset jury who referred to the Magna Carta. Keeling said, "œMagna Farta, what ado with this have we?"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2006)

Today is the anniversary of the signing of the Magna Carta on June 15, 1215.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 15, 2006)

Glad you reminded me again... I was losing track of time, and thinking today was the 14th... I was reading about it the other day, and planned on blogging about it briefly.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 15, 2006)

was magna carta the great great great... great grandfather of jimmy carta (say this with deep southern accent)


----------

